#ubuntu-directory 2007-06-25
* #ubuntu-directory  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-directory.log
<robertj> can someone on gutsy install php5ldap and run <?php $uga_ds=ldap_connect('ldap://eds.uga.edu'); $r=ldap_bind($uga_ds);  $sr = ldap_search( $uga_ds, $uga_bind_dn, "cn=dmm"); ?> to see if it throws an implementation specific error as it does in feisty?
<dendrobates> robertj: yeah, just a sec
<robertj> thx
* robertj needs more ram in his vmware server for exactly this reason
<dendrobates> robertj: what error are you expecting?
<robertj> dendrobates: Warning: ldap_search(): Search: Internal (implementation specific) error in /var/www/www.music.uga.edu/includes/test.php on line 4
<dendrobates> robertj: yes same error.
<dendrobates> robertj: is this error ubuntu specific?
<robertj> dendrobates: Don't know, I can run test on a mac rael quick
<robertj> but thats a major directory server so it works for most people
<robertj> dendrobates: ok i'm a fool, it happens on OS X, directory admin swore it wasn't a problem on there end
<dendrobates> robertj: is this openldap? on ubuntu?
<robertj> openldap on ubunt & os x handle it the same
<robertj> so free & clear here
<dendrobates> robertj: I mean the ldap server.
<robertj> nahh, EDS
<robertj> thanks though
<dendrobates> robertj: it still could be a openldap client/EDS sever incompat.  I believe OS X uses openldap client as well.
<robertj> dendrobates: they do, but at this point it is something they need to fix on there end
<robertj> their end rather
* robertj smacks his ungrammatical self this morning
#ubuntu-directory 2007-06-27
<ghenry> Hi, I'm just watching the debconf7 ogg video
<ajmitch> amazing, life on the mailing list
<dendrobates> almost a mutiny.
<dendrobates> We need users to speak up.
<dendrobates> ajmitch: you wrote the wiki that they were referring to didn't you?
<fernando> we need to decide what way to follow
<dendrobates> we do,  I think there are many environments, where Ubuntu is not considered because we have not solved these problems.
<ajmitch> dendrobates: yes, following a session at UDS in mt view
<dendrobates> ajmitch: why do you want to switch to FDS?
<ajmitch> because I felt it would be a better fit, and the people that I talked with thought so as well
<dendrobates> I am familiar with it's former incarnations, netscape, sun-one, ...  It certainly does have the ability to support a large enterprise.
<ajmitch> I've become more familiar with openldap, and it is rather easier to setup & get going
<dendrobates> Openldap has come a long way though.  dynamic groups, overlay support. AD integration.  And it is certainly lean and mean.  At my last job we used both Sun LDAP and openldap.
<ajmitch> yes, openldap has improved a lot in recent releases
<ajmitch> it's what I'm currently using at work
<dendrobates> I have been toying with adding ppolicy support with a basic config to the package.
<ajmitch> I saw on your wiki page that you wanted client support for AD - what do you have in mind there?
<dendrobates> That is really just pam stuff.  using what ever is appropriate pam_krb5, or pam_winbind.  It works pretty well in feisty.
<dendrobates> I think we need that if we are going to start kicking MS out of some small businesses.
<ajmitch> right, apart from configuring it out of the box
<dendrobates> Will you be at the London sprint?
<ajmitch> I seriously doubt it
<dendrobates> are you a canonical employee?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> london is a long way to swim
<dendrobates> ahh.  I am on the new server team.
<ajmitch> yes, I know
<ajmitch> I applied, didn't get a response after UDS :)
<dendrobates> Sorry:'(
<dendrobates> are you in the USA?
<ajmitch> hardly anything you need to apologise for
<ajmitch> New Zealand
<dendrobates> Farther swim for you than me.
<ajmitch> yeah, it was a long long flight to spain
<dendrobates> I am chomping at the bit to get the directory stuff fixed up.
<ajmitch> good
<ajmitch> it's been missing for awhile
<dendrobates> What ever happened with that wiki, how come no spec?
<ajmitch> probably lack of time to write it all up
<dendrobates> were others interested?
<ajmitch> I gather you'll be trying to set aside time for this stuff for gutsy+1?
<ajmitch> there were others, but few developers
<dendrobates> I will be pushing for it.
<ajmitch> that may change if you can sell the idea well
<dendrobates> I will certainly try.
<ajmitch> I gather the server team is running smoothly now for gutsy
<dendrobates> I am too new to be running smoothly, but the others seem to know what they are doing.
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> just started a week or two ago?
<dendrobates> two weeks tomorrow
<dendrobates> do you maintain openldap?
<ajmitch> the package? no
<dendrobates> it is a complicated package, I am still try to figure it out.
<ajmitch> do you have much debian packaging experience?
#ubuntu-directory 2007-06-28
<dendrobates> I am very much a debian newbie.  I come from a corporate IT background, so mostly redhat.  And at home until recently gentoo.
<dendrobates> the last debian I installed was potato.
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> well #ubuntu-motu can help a lot, just ask if you have questions
<dendrobates> kees is mentoring me, but I am a difficult student.
<dendrobates> I created my first packages yesterday.  php-imap php-mcrypt.
<dendrobates> the were somehow missing from gutsy.
<dendrobates> they depend on packages in universe, so they have to be separated into their own source packages.
<ajmitch> yes, though there was someone working on a php-universe package that builds all those binaries
* dendrobates dinner time for me.
<ajmitch> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5701
<ajmitch> alright
<dendrobates> I'll look at that, thx.
<fernando> moin all
